# Text and Video Review of the Zeiss 50mm f/1.4 Planar T*



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Dec 5, 2014)

I just finished a review of the Zeiss Planar T* 50mm f/1.4 as kind of a counterpoint to the Sigma 50 review. The Zeiss is a few years older (2010) and a very different kind of lens. It isn't nearly as sharp as the Sigma at wide apertures, but does have better bokeh and very nice "drawing. If nothing else, it makes for yet another option in the 50mm market.

Written Review: http://bit.ly/1Al8ouQ
Image Gallery: http://bit.ly/1Al9SoY 
YouTube: http://bit.ly/1BgTx7V 



Zeiss 50mm f/1.4 Planar T* Review by Thousand Word Images by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr



Zeiss 50mm f/1.4 Planar T* by Thousand Word Images by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Dec 5, 2014)

Zeiss 50mm f/1.4 Planar T* by Thousand Word Images by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Dec 5, 2014)

Back to Autumn by Thousand Word Images by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr


----------

